# X-Pen preference?



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

Purchasing an X-pen and I am curious as to what other SM members have. We are looking to getting the tent style type the lightweight vinyl material. I wanted something with a bottom because it will be on a carpeted area. Anyone have this type? 
Here's the one we are considering. 
33" 2-Door Pet Dog Playpen Puppy Exercise Maroon Pen Kennel Travel Carrying Bag | eBay


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I use a 3x3 puppy playpen by ProSelect in black powder-coated finish. I raised the floor grate, add puppy pads, food area, bed, and play area. I also added a dust ruffle at height of floor grate - always leave the lid open! I just noticed that now come in pink (small) and blue (medium)!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I have it and I love it. Mine however is 45" in diameter. There is plenty of room inside for a bed, toys and a pee pad. Griffin loves it and we can drag it from room to room. When I took him to meet my Mother, I just stuffed it into the back of my SUV. This is what he sleeps in at night in our bedroom. We also use our kitchen nook as his "nursery" so we can all get in and play with him!


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> I have it and I love it. Mine however is 45" in diameter. There is plenty of room inside for a bed, toys and a pee pad. Griffin loves it and we can drag it from room to room. When I took him to meet my Mother, I just stuffed it into the back of my SUV. This is what he sleeps in at night in our bedroom. We also use our kitchen nook as his "nursery" so we can all get in and play with him!


 
Maisy is only tiny now, but as she gets bigger, if she jumps on the sides will it tip over? That's one concern with it. 
She hates being in her crate if she knows we are home and need to get things done (sleeping she is doing MUCH better). I thought this would be better for her because it doesn't resemble a crate like many other pens do. Plus the removable bottom is a plus too incase of accidents.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have two gold wire xpens - these can be configured in any way and are good if you need to give the pup more space. Sometimes I hook the two together in my front yard and let the pups hang out while I'm working in my flower gardens out there.

Then I have a white plastic Iris pen. This is good for inside or outside as it won't rust. It's a nice size, holds a pee pee pad, a small bed and a water bowl, but not much room for playing. I use it when my friend brings her tiny chi over...so she stays safe.

I have a canvas octagon pen 36" - I keep that one by my bed for Miss Mona Lisa to sleep in (cause she's young and needs to use the pee pee pad during the night.

ummmm.....I've ordered a larger canvas pen to keep over at my tenant's house because the summer concerts are across the street and I like to take some of the pups with me. that one is 46".:blush:


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

We use a 4-panel Iris pen, which works well but does not have a bottom like the one you mentioned. I am actually considering purchasing extra panels to make it a little larger to allow for more room to play. We also have one similar to the one you posted, but mainly use it when traveling to my parents' house. It is very easy to assemble and lightweight. It could probably work as an everyday pen if they didn't try to chew through it or jump around and knock it over.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I also use the 4 panel white IRIS xpen but I have tile floors throughout. The size has been perfect to use to help housebreak Bella. It has just enough room for her bed, pee pad and holder, and water and food bowls. Now that she is barking to go outside I will probably order extra panels to make it larger for her.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I have the navy version of that canvas one - I think it's 46 inches. I used it on vacation last week for when I couldn't keep an eye on the girls in the cabin; I've used it at the cabin for the past three years and it works great!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

I like that pen, the one we have was made for children and pets and we got it in the baby section of wal mart, it's really huge. It has these heavy duty large plastic pannels and it works great for us, however I would prefer the one you linked hehe.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

You can always put a plastic shower curtain, table cloth, or get some left-over linoleum from a carpet pace. 
I won't use the soft-sided pen because my dogs can open zippers or just chew through it.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Bethie said:


> Maisy is only tiny now, but as she gets bigger, if she jumps on the sides will it tip over? That's one concern with it.
> She hates being in her crate if she knows we are home and need to get things done (sleeping she is doing MUCH better). I thought this would be better for her because it doesn't resemble a crate like many other pens do. Plus the removable bottom is a plus too incase of accidents.


Griffin is almost 4 pounds and I also put Phoebe in there with him sometimes to play. They run around like crazy and bounce off the sides so NO, it will not tip over. If he has an accident and misses the pee pad, I just wipe it up and clean it. I haven't had to remove the bottom.


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

MoonDog said:


> Griffin is almost 4 pounds and I also put Phoebe in there with him sometimes to play. They run around like crazy and bounce off the sides so NO, it will not tip over. If he has an accident and misses the pee pad, I just wipe it up and clean it. I haven't had to remove the bottom.


Thanks for the help. I think we're going to go with it. I think it'll help me and her both greatly. I have an open floor plan with the living room and kitchen pretty much one room... It's hard to get anything done with her tiny lil butt under my feet. LOL Next on the list is a gate! haha


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I bought two different types of x-pen for Casey. The first one is the 4-panel IRIS with a 2-panel extension. I really like that because of the doggy door and it's light-weight...but it only took her 2 days to figure out how to climb up and over it. :smpullhair: So I decided to return that and get something taller without horizontal bars. So the second one is the Regalo 4-in-1 play yard. And...it took her less than 5 minutes to find a way to squeeze through the bars and get out. :mellow: Needless to say, I also just returned that. Finally I opted to just use the metal pen that I had for Kaiser before. It's a 4x4 x-pen that has a bigger/higher horizontal bars. The only thing I don't like about it is it slides when they push it too much. It worked for about a week...Then one day, my dad found her 3/4 up the bars and she was trying to get her paw up and over. :new_shocked: Scared the heck out of all of us. I can't imagine how it would have been if no one saw her and she managed to get up all the way. A 4 feet tall jump would surely hurt her, one way or another. So after that incident, I conceded defeat and let her just stay in my room even if no one is around. She's 98% potty trained at this point but I certainly don't mind cleaning up an accident once in awhile as long as I have the peace of mind that she's not going to climb over anything. 

I should have not named her Casey. She should have been named "Houdini". :w00t:


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

Kaiser said:


> I bought two different types of x-pen for Casey. The first one is the 4-panel IRIS with a 2-panel extension. I really like that because of the doggy door and it's light-weight...but it only took her 2 days to figure out how to climb up and over it. :smpullhair: So I decided to return that and get something taller without horizontal bars. So the second one is the Regalo 4-in-1 play yard. And...it took her less than 5 minutes to find a way to squeeze through the bars and get out. :mellow: Needless to say, I also just returned that. Finally I opted to just use the metal pen that I had for Kaiser before. It's a 4x4 x-pen that has a bigger/higher horizontal bars. The only thing I don't like about it is it slides when they push it too much. It worked for about a week...Then one day, my dad found her 3/4 up the bars and she was trying to get her paw up and over. :new_shocked: Scared the heck out of all of us. I can't imagine how it would have been if no one saw her and she managed to get up all the way. A 4 feet tall jump would surely hurt her, one way or another. So after that incident, I conceded defeat and let her just stay in my room even if no one is around. She's 98% potty trained at this point but I certainly don't mind cleaning up an accident once in awhile as long as I have the peace of mind that she's not going to climb over anything.
> 
> I should have not named her Casey. She should have been named "Houdini". :w00t:


Oh my goodness!! I would have probably pulled my hair out! LOL I originally looked at the Iris pen and honestly I would rather have it if there was a bottom. But the ease of traveling with the one I posted is a bonus too. Maisy is so small (she only weights 1lb 4.5oz) I am scared she would try and push through bars and get hurt.. and I don't want her feeling like she's in her crate either so I wanted to get a different type than the ones made from the metal like her crate is. Still deciding though... This is tough! haha I sure hope I didn't get a monkey that can climb like your Casey! LOL


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have a similar pen to the one you have. I like it, but Cassie has was able to push in on the side and semi collapse it. It is so light she wasn't hurt, but if your pup is a very aggressive chewer or digs a lot, it won't hold up. I use it a lot for travel or if I have someone working in the house and the dogs need to be out of the way.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

We have one similar to yours.... Love it. So easy to fold up and take with us when we are visiting someone!

Grace hasn't gotten out or chewed anything (but she isn't a big chewer on anything but chewies and socks)..... Remember to clip the zippers with the clip they have.... she got out once because I didn't. I think it was a team effort tho with Gus helping LOL

But like I said: I love it.


----------



## Bethie (Jun 12, 2012)

I caught the auction ending on this one and got it for a good price and it's taller and slightly bigger than the one I originally posted. The only thing is that it doesn't have the removable bottom, but that's okay. Thanks everyone for the information! I am returning to work soon (I'm a teacher) and I want Maisy to have something comfy during the day since my Hubby works nights. Hopefully she won't cut such a shine in her new playpen. Hoping this picture posts... Not crazy over the color but it was a steal!  
New 36" 2-Door Soft Pet Playpen Exercise Cage Dog pen Puppy Kennel Orange | eBay


----------

